# Not So Secret Method



## LtlBtl (May 6, 2013)

David Boyle Patterson NJ 

 Before


----------



## LtlBtl (May 6, 2013)

before


----------



## LtlBtl (May 6, 2013)

After


----------



## LtlBtl (May 6, 2013)

after


----------



## LtlBtl (May 6, 2013)

after


----------



## LtlBtl (May 6, 2013)

OP Lyon's 

 Before


----------



## LtlBtl (May 6, 2013)

before


----------



## LtlBtl (May 6, 2013)

after


----------



## LtlBtl (May 6, 2013)

after


----------



## LtlBtl (May 6, 2013)

after


----------



## LtlBtl (May 6, 2013)

after


----------



## LtlBtl (May 6, 2013)

I wish I had taken more Before and Afters of some stuff.

 Some results have been great, some only pretty good.

 MR. CLEAN MAGIC ERASER 

 give it a try.


----------



## epackage (May 6, 2013)

HEY!! WTH?!?!?!? That's my neck of the woods...[8|]


----------



## LtlBtl (May 6, 2013)

more 

 before clasped hands/cannon


----------



## LtlBtl (May 6, 2013)

same, just embedded


----------



## LtlBtl (May 6, 2013)

don't know why pics aren't showing up


----------



## LtlBtl (May 6, 2013)

after


----------



## LtlBtl (May 6, 2013)

try again


----------



## LtlBtl (May 6, 2013)

after


----------



## zecritr (May 6, 2013)

on the outsides? only?


----------



## LtlBtl (May 6, 2013)

Inside, outside, behind the ears if necessary.

 The results have been from a minimum of effort. 5 minutes per bottle? with better tools and more patience, I'd bet on better results.

 this one doesn't have a before. it had a lot of stain


----------

